# Pella vs. Marvin windows. Which is better!



## EricBrancard

fjn said:


> Marvin,Pella,Jeldwen,Hurd,Pozzi,Eagle etc.etc.etc. can all be put into a canvas sack and pull the ropes tight IMHO. Twenty year no rot wood,then what ? All those brand will do nothing but perpetuate the window replacement industry.
> 
> If a customer is truly interested in long term reliability / durability they need to look in the direction of one of these companies.
> 
> 
> http://zeluck.com/j/
> 
> 
> http://www.heartwoodwindowsanddoors.com/contact.aspx
> 
> http://www.parrettwindows.com/contact/
> 
> 
> http://www.bergersonwindow.com/


I would say Marvin would probably be in between the list at the top and the ones on the bottom. They do offer mahogany Windows and full wood sashes.


----------



## mstrat

parkside said:


> We are steering clear of pella after having to replace 4 different sets of pella windows due to rot and leaks. Pella's response was the homeowners should have had the windows de caulked and re caulked every year. I will add that all of these windows were aluminum clad and there was also a class action suit a few years back against pella.


Yup, haven't installed a Pella window in a long time for this reason...and the fact that they also sell installation service, so part of your purchase goes to their marketing to sell the same service you do...


----------

